# Just for Wisconsin???



## BobF (Nov 20, 2011)

Why a forum for Wisconsin?!


----------



## Dougxox (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Bob, we got people here in Missouri making cheese. I carry supplies.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 16, 2011)

Born a cheesehead here! Go Packers!

I have never made it but have smoked a whole bunch. Theres a thread in here about that too!


----------



## Dougxox (Dec 16, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Born a cheesehead here! Go Packers!I have never made it but have smoked a whole bunch. Theres a thread in here about that too!



Same here, season ticket holder and soon to be a stock holder


----------



## dragonsblood (Feb 11, 2012)

*Cheeseheads*

Nice to see some other cheeseheads/packer fans on this site..I was beginning to wonder..


----------

